# Goldens born in June 2011



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I guess it's time to start this thread. Welcome to the world to our new little man, born on June 24th. Jazz is looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We all are !!!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd like to introduce my new little man that I'll be picking up in August.. Born June 8th. I've named him Zane..


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww Zane is soooo cute! My family is still trying to settle on a name for our little man.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

The name Zane just jumped out at me when I met my little guy.. He was so calm and tranquil.. He almost fell asleep in my arms when I was holding him.. I hope your family can agree for a name on your little one..

I made this banner for Zane's new webpage I am building him..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah, PUPPIES!!! Can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

We are going back and forth between Maverick and Fletcher. Leaning towards Maverick but we one of our daughters is fighting us on this.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I like Maverick too.. What's he look like.. See which name suits him..

Fletcher - Maker of arrows
Maverick - One that dissents from the group


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is some new pics of Zane.. We went over to visit him.. I can't wait to bring him home.. 
Hubby was asking me not to take a pic, just as I took it.. LOL..

Zane looks huge in that photo and he's very tiny actually.. lol


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

*Zane @ 10wks old*

Here are some updated pics of my gorgeous Zane!!!.. I'm really enjoying him.. He's such a good boy!!!


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

My baby Moose was born on June 17th is has only been with us for a week but already has made himself a part of the family and is enjoying having two big brothers I have a large medium and now small golden they are so cute togather


----------



## DebW (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi! This is our first time posting on the forum!! 

This is Buddy!! He was born June 10, 2011 and is such a sweet dog!! 

Any one else have problems with puppy putting everything outside in his mouth? Leaves, sticks, rocks, grass - everything!! The stern "leave it" and "No" is not working. Any insights would be so helpful ~ thanks


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum..  Gorgeous little guy! Love his coloring!!

Rocks are my biggest concern with my guys.. Last month I dug up all my Monks hoods plants because Madison wouldn't leave them alone and they are poisonous, so GONE!!.. And they were beautiful.. Sticks I am ok with.. They just chew them but I don't think they swallow them.. They love grass.. I'm just hoping it'll grow back next year.. lol



DebW said:


> Hi! This is our first time posting on the forum!!
> 
> This is Buddy!! He was born June 10, 2011 and is such a sweet dog!!
> 
> Any one else have problems with puppy putting everything outside in his mouth? Leaves, sticks, rocks, grass - everything!! The stern "leave it" and "No" is not working. Any insights would be so helpful ~ thanks


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

A few more pix of Zane 11 wks 5 days old 

Soaking up the sun..








Just loves being outside








looks like he's laughing.. lol


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Zane at 12 wks is 20lbs and is 14.5" tall.. How are all the other June puppies doing?..


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a June baby! Pilot was born June 23, 2011! He's just a big ball of happy energy! He is around 12lbs right now.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Love Pilot!!...


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

This is Annie, she was born on June 26, and weighs in at 11.6 lbs. I think she is going to be a petite little thing! lol She makes me laugh every day!


----------



## AlinaRichy (Sep 11, 2011)

This is my boy Richy. Born June 3, 2011


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Richy is a cutie-patootie!! 



AlinaRichy said:


> This is my boy Richy. Born June 3, 2011


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

took this yesterday of Zane and Mowgli.. They were being really good..  He's 25 lbs now.. 




















Me and Zane..


----------



## AlinaRichy (Sep 11, 2011)

What a wonderful puppy!


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

Moose is 3 months old today and went to vet yesterday for his shots and weighed 30 lbs already he is growing up so fast how much do or did yours weigh at 3 mnths?


----------



## P2B&J (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi,
This is Lucy. She will be 14 weeks old tomorrow. We have had her for two weeks, and we are so excited that she is a part of our family. So glad to be able to connect with other golden owners and see all the pups grow up! Not sure how much she weighs right now...at 11 weeks she was 19.7 pounds, and I definitely think she is growing!
Jen​


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Lucy is so pretty.. I love her collar.. 



P2B&J said:


> Hi,
> This is Lucy. She will be 14 weeks old tomorrow. We have had her for two weeks, and we are so excited that she is a part of our family. So glad to be able to connect with other golden owners and see all the pups grow up! Not sure how much she weighs right now...at 11 weeks she was 19.7 pounds, and I definitely think she is growing!
> Jen​


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

Let's see if I can get a picture loaded.
Cooper was born on the 4th of June, he is a tough little street fighter.
All the best,
Elke, Bogart and Mini Cooper


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Hehehehehehehe, He's was sooooooo cute and chunky.. I love him... 




Bogart said:


> Let's see if I can get a picture loaded.
> Cooper was born on the 4th of June, he is a tough little street fighter.
> All the best,
> Elke, Bogart and Mini Cooper


----------



## Brady Ian (Aug 11, 2011)

*My buddy Brady*

Brady was born on June 3, 2011. He was about 6 weeks old in this picture. He's 17 weeks old today. 2 weeks ago he weighed 21.9 pounds, and my guess is he's closer to 26 now.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Say hi to Tucker*

He's our very big boy, born on 6/25/2011. There were four puppies in the litter. He was the mellowest. We think he's wonderful and gorgeous. He's turning into quite a little devil--just started jumping up high to scope out the kitchen counters and to snatch things out of the trash. We're getting a new trash can this weekend. 

I'm going to attempt to attach a photo, but have been having trouble doing so. If I don't succeed, please check out the profile picture which is public. 

He weighed 30 lbs at 14 weeks.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

My Goldens always jump up on to see if theirs been anything left on the counters.. Each time I have to tell them "Down".... Had to move the garbage pail out of the kitchen and into the living room to keep my pups from trying to get into it.. My pups think if it can get into their mouth, it's theirs.. I'm always constantly watching them.. 

Can't wait too see pics of your little (big) man.. lol 



OutWest said:


> He's our very big boy, born on 6/25/2011. There were four puppies in the litter. He was the mellowest. We think he's wonderful and gorgeous. He's turning into quite a little devil--just started jumping up high to scope out the kitchen counters and to snatch things out of the trash. We're getting a new trash can this weekend.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to attach a photo, but have been having trouble doing so. If I don't succeed, please check out the profile picture which is public.
> 
> He weighed 30 lbs at 14 weeks.


----------



## FirstOwnerofLucy (Aug 21, 2011)

My girl Lucy barely made it into the month of June 
She was born June 30th, we've had her since Aug. 20., she's a sweet girl, most of the time : She's SO daddy's little girl  Loves my daddy... well her sister (me  ) needs love too ;P She was born into a litter of eleven... poor mom.
Watch her grow:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I think I'm a little late on this... lol
Dexter, born June 1st:


----------



## Ocean's mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Our Ocean was born June 23rd. I love seeing other puppies grow and compare the notes with their humans 

Is anyone else taking their pups to a puppy class? How is it going? We're attending weekly classes at a really nice local agility school that uses clicker method. There are 4 other dogs in the class, and Ocean just loves going there. I enjoy watching her little brain engage and try to figure out what she needs to learn. That one hour of hard work wipes her out completely, and she falls asleep in the car on the way home. The best puppy is a tired puppy :


Here are a few images:
*first day home - notice how she lays with her legs back... Her favorite pose, especially on blowing AC vent!

*first vet visit - meeting kitties for adoption. She could care less about them, their food grabbed her attention.

* me trying to get a nice shot of Ocean.. good luck with that :doh:


----------



## Brady Ian (Aug 11, 2011)

Ocean's mom said:


> Our Ocean was born June 23rd. I love seeing other puppies grow and compare the notes with their humans
> 
> Is anyone else taking their pups to a puppy class? How is it going? We're attending weekly classes at a really nice local agility school that uses clicker method. There are 4 other dogs in the class, and Ocean just loves going there. I enjoy watching her little brain engage and try to figure out what she needs to learn. That one hour of hard work wipes her out completely, and she falls asleep in the car on the way home. The best puppy is a tired puppy :
> 
> ...


Ocean is gorgeous. Brady was born on June 3d, and is almost finished with his class. It's clicker training too-with about 5-6 other dogs. He's had six classes, and I've worked with him a lot. Last week, the instructors commented on how well he is learning-he's kind of hyper and when he has to be still he was barking in class. This past class, I was thrilled because he didn't bark at all during the 'sit down' portions of the class-when the owners learn new stuff. It is fun to see him thinking about jumping or pulling, and then self-correcting-not that he always does it, but at least he checks in with me more. We will probably start the next class in a couple of weeks, which builds on the stuff from puppy class-but doesn't have two 'recesses', when the pups get to play with each other. It might be easier for him though because with teaching, practice, play and questions, his class often goes almost two hours-50 minutes might be a breeze-here's hoping.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Calling all June babies...*

I thought it might be fun to see new photos of the June babies. Tucker was born on 6/25, so he's 4 mos. and 1 week old now. He just finished Puppy I class. We are having a great time with him. He's teething, big time, and chewing and chomping on everything. He has finally figured out that peeing and popping outside! (But he still can't run around the house.)

We weighed him a week ago and he was 35 lbs. 

Post some pictures and tell us how your June baby is doing...

I'm attaching pictures of when we visited him (about 7 weeks), on his gotcha day (9 weeks), and his recent graduation from Puppy I (16 weeks). 

I guess you could say we're having a great time being Tucker's family!!!


----------



## Mysticsong (Oct 23, 2011)

Gibson was born on June 3rd...










age 5 weeks










The day we brought him home.. 7 weeks










and now Today 19 weeks.. Such a handsome guy..


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, June babies and parent...I posted this thread yesterday but haven't seen any responses. I think because it got buried... 

Would love to see how your June babies are developing:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/goldens-born-2011/105155-calling-all-june-babies.html


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

Cooper is 4 months old I weight him last Saturday and he was 42 Lbs. He is a sturdy little guy. I don't think Bogart was as big as Cooper at that age.
I'm hoping that he is not growing too fast.


----------



## aaronandmeagan (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello All! This is my first post on this forum.

My Maggie-girl was born June 26th and is growing like a weed!


----------



## aaronandmeagan (Oct 30, 2011)

MyAnniegirl said:


> This is Annie, she was born on June 26, and weighs in at 11.6 lbs. I think she is going to be a petite little thing! lol She makes me laugh every day!


Just curious where you got your puppy. We have a golden born on the same day that we got in PA. Denver, PA perhaps?


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Zane was born on 6/8, so he's 4 mos. 3 weeks and 2 days, old now. He's teething also but he doesn't seem to be going through it as bad as his sister, (not true sister) Maddie did.. He chews on sticks he finds in the yard..  I hired an obedience trainer that is actually only training Madison, but what I've learned I also do for Zane.. He's more laid back then Maddie is.. Still hasn't gotten the fact that he potties only outside.. Sometimes he still has accidents.. He has the submissive and excited widdeling problem.. I really hope he grows out of..

We weighed him a couple of weeks ago and he was 36 lbs. 


The pics I'm attaching are at 7 wks, 8 wks when we got him, and last week 4 months and 17 days old..


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Aaronandmegan, yes, we did get Annie in Denver! Her origional name from the breeder was Roz. I have been hoping I could find some of her siblings! Annie seems to be on the small side, how about Maggie?


----------



## aaronandmeagan (Oct 30, 2011)

MyAnniegirl said:


> Aaronandmegan, yes, we did get Annie in Denver! Her origional name from the breeder was Roz. I have been hoping I could find some of her siblings! Annie seems to be on the small side, how about Maggie?


Yay that's awesome they're sisters! Maggie's original name was Chloe from the same breeder! That would awesome if they could meet up sometime for a playdate. She may end up to be on the bigger side. She's 31lbs now and growing like crazy. She's awesome and has a great temperament. We've been very happy with her. She's a little submissive and shy when she meets bigger dogs but she is such a people lover!

Hope you guys are enjoying Annie, she is adorable!


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol! When I went to choose a puppy, I had a very hard time between Annie and Maggie! I showed my husband your pics of Maggie without telling him anything, and he commented how cute she was and that they could be sisters. Boy was he surprised! We would love to get together for a play date, here is my email address so we can keep in [email protected] I can't wait to meet you and Maggie, she is just adorable!


----------



## aaronandmeagan (Oct 30, 2011)

Sister's day at the dog park!!! They had so much fun together!


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

awesome pictures, puppies always have so much fun together.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronandmeagan said:


> Sister's day at the dog park!!! They had so much fun together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think they recognized each other? We're taking Tucker to play with his mom and sibs next weekend and I'm curious!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

My Golden Madison said:


> I'd like to introduce my new little man that I'll be picking up in August.. Born June 8th. I've named him Zane..


Just now finding this thread! Remy was born June 8th too! They are birthday buddies!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy was also born June 8, 2011! He is getting so big... he is about 40 lbs after losing weight from parvo. This pic of him is from a few weeks ago


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Outwest, not sure if they remembered each other, but they had so much fun it really didn't matter! I don't know about Maggie, but Annie came home and passed out for the rest of the day!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Latest pics of Zane this morning, enjoying the 3F weather.. Brrrr...


----------



## lrae2 (Nov 6, 2011)

My golden boy "Kopi" will be 6 months old on December 6. He weighs 40 pounds now. How much does anybody else's 6 month old baby weigh?


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Dexter was born june 1. he weighs 53lbs. just discovered snow last weekend for the first time  

"Don't know if I like water all that much if my feet aren't touching the ground.."









"Oh, this is muuuuchhhh better "


----------



## Ocean's mom (Oct 16, 2011)

6 months 40lbs sounds about right here as well. Ocean is a late june baby (23rd), a month ago she was 26lbs, we are going to vet this week, I am guessing she gained 10lbs 


Zane is too cute, poor thing must be freezing  It was raining so hard this morning, I had to physically push Ocean outside to go potty. Those pet dogs are something else...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker is 5.5 months. Weighed him yesterday at 45.2 lbs. He's very lean, too.


----------



## Ocean's mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Ocean was almost 40lbs at 5months, and I think she is on a chubby side  But she does get a lot of people's food, so we are going not to give her any for 30days and see if she looks leaner 

How much dog food everyone is giving their June babies right now? How many times a day? Trying to decide if we need to reduce to morning and evening feedings, or still keep lunch - seems like she can gobble up all three feedings with no problems.


----------



## Mysticsong (Oct 23, 2011)

Gibs is 6 months and 58 lbs... but he is also very long and lanky..  cute as ever..


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Jazz knows Lucy. :heartbeat Same litter. :wavey:


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

Katy born June 10th 2011....this girl has been "Solid Gold"


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

MikeS said:


> Katy born June 10th 2011....this girl has been "Solid Gold"


She's looks solid gold to me...very pretty dog.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright guys, our pups are about to be a year old! Lets see some updated pics!


----------



## Mysticsong (Oct 23, 2011)

This should be fun


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's Lucy (Dichi's Tiffany x Harley)...will be one year old on June 24. I'm at my desk with a Subway sandwich. They sure know how to beg.  She's a delight!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

It's been a great year with my 2 baby goldens.. Zane turned one on the 8th.. I love him so much.. 
Seven wks









A Year old..


















(Images edited in Pixlr)

He's so gorgeous!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! I'll post one of mine later today


----------



## Ocean's mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Ocean turned one yesterday. She got a great breakfast with one candle  And while we were singing "happy birthday", she couldn't wait and started eating her food and burned her whiskers


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Pilot turned 1 on Saturday. From 8lbs to 88lbs! whew!


----------



## nofate (Jan 27, 2012)

Dixie on her first birthday.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

*We survived!*

Annie was a year old, June 26, and we both survived with our sanity intact! As bad as the shark attacks were, I would gladly take them over the terrible teens. Thankfully they only lasted a few months. Here are pics from 8 weeks, and 1 year. She is still very small, only 52 lbs, but because she thinks she is a lap dog, it does make it easier!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

missed this last month..duh....the day we bought him home at 8 weeks and now at 1 year old...


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Way cute!!!!


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

MyAnniegirl said:


> Here are pics from 8 weeks, and 1 year. She is still very small, only 52 lbs


I am so glad you posted that. My Cassie was born June 18th and is currently between 50-55lbs right now. She's always been very fit and trim, to the point where the Blue Buffalo lady at PetSmart accused me of underfeeding her (And here I thought I was over feeding her... she gets 4 cups a day, plus tons of treats). I think she just wanted me to buy her food. But according to her trainers, and my vet, she is just trim and petite, and is just fine.

I've always been worried that maybe I did something wrong to cause her to not grow enough... so it's nice to see that she's not alone, and that other normal but petite dogs are out there.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep not to worry.. My goldens are on the trim & petite side of the scale too, but as long as the vet says they are healthy that is all that matters to me.. My Mom is always saying mine are to thin, and I always say, No they aren't they are exactly the weight they should be.. I will not be one of those owners that over feed their babies.. Last winter I saw Zane's brother out walking with his owners, mother, and he was twice the size of Zane.. He didn't look to happy being so big at such a young age.. I felt so bad that when I came home, I gave my guy a huge hug.. 

Your Cassie is absolutely beautiful.. 



Castaway said:


> I am so glad you posted that. My Cassie was born June 18th and is currently between 50-55lbs right now. She's always been very fit and trim, to the point where the Blue Buffalo lady at PetSmart accused me of underfeeding her (And here I thought I was over feeding her... she gets 4 cups a day, plus tons of treats). I think she just wanted me to buy her food. But according to her trainers, and my vet, she is just trim and petite, and is just fine.
> 
> I've always been worried that maybe I did something wrong to cause her to not grow enough... so it's nice to see that she's not alone, and that other normal but petite dogs are out there.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

*"mini" retrievers*

Cassie, There are lots of small retrievers on this site! It made me feel better, knowing Annie wasn't alone. We get lots of comments about Annies size, most are positive, they love the fact that she is so little, but some are quite rude, and question wether she is full bred. I just smile, tell them we don't care either way, and keep walking. Lol


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Just checking in. Our Lucy (Dichi ex Harly x Tiffany born 6/24/11) is awesome!!!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

*HAPPY 16 MONTHS OLD* today, Oct. 24, to Lucy and all Dichi's Harley x Tiffany pups!!!! 
arty:


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

*RIP Annie*

We lost our sweet Annie to Lyme nephritis this week. It is a horrible, ugly disease, and we lost her within days of a diagnosis. Please vaccinate your dogs so you don't have to go through this.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no... That is horrible!

My heart goes out to y'all. I can't even begin to imagine the heartbreak...


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

so sorry MyAnniegirl...that is a terrible thing to happen..she was so young...


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.. I couldn't imagine the heartbreak you are going through.. My heart goes out to you!!..


----------

